# Preganant at 6 weeks



## samanthaj (Aug 18, 2011)

well we have been having a really busy and fun summer. our 3rd litter of bunnies is now 8 weeks old. today i noticed that all of the girls are super fat. heres the backround story, doe and buck are in a 3 stall pen with the empty pen between we have been letting the babies into the empty pen,well they are smaller than i thought and could get into the cage with the buck. they keep getting in we keep taking them out. today i noticed they look very preggo,they are 8 weeks old,so im guessing at least a few weeks along. my question is,is that even possible to be breed that early and what is the chance of the babies,both moms and the babies they may have surviving thanks so much


----------



## brentr (Aug 18, 2011)

I need to swap rabbits with you!   I have a NZ buck that is 7+ months old and he shows no interest yet in doing what the good Lord intended for him to do.  I don't think I'll ever have to worry about too-young rabbits getting bred.  I could put my 13 week old rabbits in with him and probably still not have anything happen.

I do hope everything turns out okay for you and your rabbits.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 19, 2011)

Rabbits can breed surprisingly young but it's not good for them. Having a  litter too young can stunt them and cause all sorts of trouble.  At any rate I'd be surprised if they make good mamas at that age. All you can do at this point is seperate them and wait to see what happens.


----------



## samanthaj (Aug 20, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Rabbits can breed surprisingly young but it's not good for them. Having a  litter too young can stunt them and cause all sorts of trouble.  At any rate I'd be surprised if they make good mamas at that age. All you can do at this point is seperate them and wait to see what happens.


i didnt even think they could get pregnant this young,i was thinking 12 weeks. anyway,that is my plan seperate and see what happens thanks


----------



## gaited horse (Sep 14, 2011)

So are they pregg?


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 14, 2011)

I keep my growout rabbits together for as long as 14 weeks, bucks and does . I've butchered and kept my fair share, no one's ever kindled or been pregnant when I butchered. Usually I butcher by 10, or as late as 12 weeks - but I know they've been closer to 14 weeks at least a few times.

HIGHLY unlikely they are preggo at 8 weeks. 

The pot belly could be a couple things - poor/slow digestion, intake of lots of feed to make up for poor quality, worm load, and bloat all come to mind.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 14, 2011)

I bet they're not prego at 6 weeks. always keep babies with mom until 8-10 weeks. don't be cheep and seperate them early just so u can sell or butcher young.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 22, 2011)

I wean at 6 weeks. Absolutely no reason to keep them with mom for 8-10 weeks - no benefit because they're done nursing for the most part before that, are perfectly capable eating hay/pellets and drinking, and are more trouble for mom - plus she's crowded. And for my does, they're often kindling again when their litter before hit 8 weeks old.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 22, 2011)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> I wean at 6 weeks. Absolutely no reason to keep them with mom for 8-10 weeks - no benefit because they're done nursing for the most part before that, are perfectly capable eating hay/pellets and drinking, and are more trouble for mom - plus she's crowded. And for my does, they're often kindling again when their litter before hit 8 weeks old.


i guess it's a personal prefrence


----------



## bluemini (Sep 22, 2011)

I have had rabbits togher longer than 12 weeks and no babies,a rabbit at 6 weeks is probley not ,its very unlikely .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 22, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> I bet they're not prego at 6 weeks. always keep babies with mom until 8-10 weeks. don't be cheep and seperate them early just so u can sell or butcher young.


I keep them with their mom until 8 or 9 weeks,I wouldnt ever wean at 6 weeks,but thats just me .  Every one is going to have their own opinion ,


----------



## manybirds (Sep 22, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 weeks is just too young for me! they're healthier that way


----------



## bluemini (Sep 22, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know,  I think they get more nutrients and grow better but thats just me and my bunnies 
I have seen a person wean at 6 weeks and had better results the next litter when they waited until 12 weeks old .    Next time I have to wean a litter it will b at 9 or 10 weeks .


----------



## ~Wind~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine have always weaned themselves at about 5 weeks. We keep them with mom until 6 but they are done nursing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

If you have a dwarf breed, with the possibility of "FADERS", wouldn't you want to start weaning at 5 weeks?  So that you know that your kits will actually start getting used to eating and you can see if they all catch on to it?  I can see keeping the smallest kit with the Doe to dry her out, but the other kits that are thriving need to get the hang of eating pellets and hay.   Just a thought.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 23, 2011)

~Wind~ said:
			
		

> Mine have always weaned themselves at about 5 weeks. We keep them with mom until 6 but they are done nursing.


I don't think baby animals wean themselves. you probably just don't catch them nursing because mom dosn't let them quite as much


----------



## manybirds (Sep 23, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen people sell 4 and 5 week old babies. thats not even half the age they should be. I think it weakens their immune system and looses alot of the nutrients they should be getting


----------



## bluemini (Sep 23, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know , I was at trade days in OH,and these teenagers were selling 2 week old babies,I guess they had just gotten their eyes open . It was really sad , and they was putting hats on them and everything,first time I ever heard a rabbit scream 


    And yeah , someone told me they would fight leaving them togher for a long time,but mine never did .  


  And on the subject of the 6 week old bunny , I had a rabbit that was 4months old and lived with a male and she never got pregnant until she was about 6 or 7 months,so I highly doubt it  .


----------

